# عاجل جداً جداً : بدايه قيام حرب اهليه في محافظة اسيوط



## اوريجانوس المصري (23 فبراير 2011)

*عاجل جداً جداً : بدايه قيام حرب اهليه في محافظة اسيوط

جاءت انباء عن قيام مشاجرة بينا المسلمين والمسيحين في اسيوط بسبب قتل  القس داود بطرس راعى كنيسة الأمير تادرس بقرية شطب التابعة لمحافظة أسيوط 

*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 فبراير 2011)

*23/02/2011 - 04:13:46 pm

* 
*عاجل جدا | مشاجرات الان بين شباب اقباط ومسلمين امام كنيسة مارجرجس باسيوط *

كتبت مريم راجى    صوت المسيحى الحر

*تشهد مدينة اسيوط تحديدا امام كنيسة الشهيد مارجرجس بشارع يسرى راغب مشاجرات بين شباب اقباط ومسلمين على خلفية احداث مقتل القمص داؤد بطرس باسيوط اول امس صرح بذلك مصدر كنسى موثوق منه موضحا ان احد الشباب المسلمين تحرش بالاقباط اثناء وقوفهم امام الكنيسة التى تقيم العزاء وقد تطورت المشادة الكلامية الى مشاجرة اتصل اباء الكنيسة بالقوات المسلحة لفض المشاجرة وتامين الاقباط .*​


----------



## besm alslib (23 فبراير 2011)

*مش عارفه مدى صحته بس انا لسا شايفا حالا على موقع *

*صوت المسيحي الحر  وكان على النحو التالي*




*عاجل جدا | مشاجرات الان بين شباب اقباط ومسلمين امام كنيسة مارجرجس باسيوط *

كتبت مريم راجى    صوت المسيحى الحر

*تشهد  مدينة اسيوط تحديدا امام كنيسة الشهيد مارجرجس بشارع يسرى راغب مشاجرات  بين شباب اقباط ومسلمين على خلفية احداث مقتل القمص داؤد بطرس باسيوط اول  امس صرح بذلك مصدر كنسى موثوق منه موضحا ان احد الشباب المسلمين تحرش  بالاقباط اثناء وقوفهم امام الكنيسة التى تقيم العزاء وقد تطورت المشادة  الكلامية الى مشاجرة اتصل اباء الكنيسة بالقوات المسلحة لفض المشاجرة  وتامين الاقباط .*​


----------



## The Antiochian (23 فبراير 2011)

*يعني فوق ما قتلوا الخوري ، شو بدن اكتر ؟؟*


----------



## geegoo (23 فبراير 2011)

مع كامل احترامي و اعتزازي لكل مجهود في هذا القسم ..
ممكن نكون اكثر حرصا في اختيار عناوين المواضيع ؟؟؟
يعني مش ممكن يكون عنوان الموضوع " حرب اهلية " و نهاية الخبر .. " برجاء التأكد " ..
اسف مقدما لاني لا اريد احراج او جرح مشاعر لاي احد من اخوتي و انا شاكر دايما تعبكم و مجهودكم بس لازم نراعي تأثير كلماتنا في هذه الفترة العصيبة ...
سلام و نعمة ...


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (23 فبراير 2011)

*[YOUTUBE]hMHnS9LbXX8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 فبراير 2011)

شكرا للمجهود
لو الخبر طلع صح
أكيد فيه أيادى خفيه
تريد ذلك
وعموما ربنا يتمجد​


----------



## fredyyy (23 فبراير 2011)

geegoo قال:


> مع كامل احترامي و اعتزازي لكل مجهود في هذا القسم ..
> 
> بس *لازم نراعي تأثير كلماتنا* في هذه الفترة العصيبة




*أنا معاك يا geegoo* 

* يجب أن تكون مواضعنا غير مُثيرة لأعصاب إخوتنا *

*رجاء مراعاة ذلك *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 فبراير 2011)

ما فيش فايدة 
أصل النظام زى ما هو 
عارفين ليه
عشان دا فكر جوا  العقل و القلب


----------



## xp1000 (24 فبراير 2011)

*مواجهات أسيوط الأخيرة بين الأقباط والمسلمين*​23-2-2011
أولا :أنا من أسيوط  واسكن في الحي مجاور  لمكان المشادة التى حدثت بين المسلمين والنصارى
وما حدث أن احد الشباب المسلمين كان يمر أمام تجمع للنصارى يقومون بالعزاء في القمص داود بطرس وأثناء مروره قام بترديد بعض عبارات تدل على سعادته مما أدى إلى انفعال النصارى وغضبهم وقاموا بالجري ورائه ومطاردته حيث فزع الشاب منهم لكثرة العدد الذي يريد الاعتداء عليه حيث وصل إلى مفترق الطريق عند مسجد أبو بكر الصديق بشارع محمد على مكارم وهناك أثار هذا المنظر حفيظة كثير من المسلمين الموجودين في هذه المنطقة لكثرة عدد النصارى الذي يجرى خلفه وبدأ الناس بالتوافد حيث ان كثير من الناس لم يكونوا يفهمون سبب هذه المطاردة في بادئ الأمر (وبالطبع كالعادة في إى مشكلة بين النصارى والمسلمين انتشر الخبر بسرعة وبزيادات محرفة حيث اعتقد البعض إن المسلمين يقومون بالاعتداء على النصارى بدون سبب والبعض الأخر بأن النصارى يقومون بالاعتداء على احد المسلمين المارة لغضبهم لمقتل القس داود بطرس الذي وجد مقتولا و الخزنة مسروقة وما لبث أن خرج المتظاهرون النصارى بأعداد كبيرة وبشعارات يفهم منها إن المسلمين ولا غير المسلمين هم الذين قتلوه وبدون اى حُجة أو تحقيقات في حين أن الكنائس والأديرة كانت بلا حراسة من الشرطة أو امن الدولة طول مدة ثورة 25 يناير ولم يعتدي احد عليها من المسلمين ) وقد وصلت بعض سيارات الشرطة والجيش للمكان للتهدئة بين الطرفين وقد وصل كثير من المشايخ لمعرفة الأمر وتهدئة الوضع وقد اضطر الشيوخ لأستخدم ميكروفونات مسجد أبو بكر الصديق لكي يطلبوا من المسلمين الدخول إلى المسجد لتهدئتهم وإنهاء المشكلة حيث أصبح الشارع مختلف وبأكثر من رأى ووجود أراء غير مسئولة وليس كما قال البعض أنهم استخدموا الميكروفونات لدعوة المسلمين الى مكان المشادة للاعتداء على النصارى حيث إن المسلمين كانوا موجودين هناك بعدد غير قليل والمهم في الأمر انه لم يصل الأمر إلى مد الأيدي والاعتداء على اى من الطرفين بعد أن قام  الشيوخ بتهدئة المسلمين وكذلك بقيام النصارى بتهدئة بعضهم البعض وقد اعتذر احد القساوسة لهذا الشاب نيابة عن الذين طاردوه ولم يؤيد احد ما قاله الشاب من عبارات أدت لهذه المشادة لان النصارى كانوا في حالة عزاء ولكن بفرض أنه أخطأ بكلمة يكون الرد بكلمة وليس بالجري ورائه والرغبة في ضربه وهذا لا يختلف عليه اثنان  فالعين بالعين والسن بالسن ونسأل الله أن يحفظ بلدنا من الفتن وسائر بلادنا .   /FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 فبراير 2011)

xp1000 قال:


> أولا :أنا من أسيوط  واسكن في الحي مجاور  لمكان المشادة التى حدثت بين المسلمين والنصارى
> 
> وما حدث أن احد الشباب المسلمين كان يمر أمام تجمع للنصارى يقومون بالعزاء في القمص داود بطرس وأثناء مروره قام بترديد بعض عبارات تدل على سعادته مما أدى إلى انفعال النصارى وغضبهم وقاموا بالجري ورائه ومطاردته حيث فزع الشاب منهم لكثرة العدد الذي يريد الاعتداء عليه حيث وصل إلى مفترق الطريق عند مسجد أبو بكر الصديق بشارع محمد على مكارم وهناك أثار هذا المنظر حفيظة كثير من المسلمين الموجودين في هذه المنطقة لكثرة عدد النصارى الذي يجرى خلفه وبدأ الناس بالتوافد حيث ان كثير من الناس لم يكونوا يفهمون سبب هذه المطاردة في بادئ الأمر وبالطبع كالعادة في إى مشكلة بين النصارى والمسلمين انتشر الخبر بسرعة وبزيادات محرفة حيث اعتقد البعض إن المسلمين يقومون بالاعتداء على النصارى بدون سبب والبعض الأخر بأن النصارى يقومون بالاعتداء على احد المسلمين المارة لغضبهم لمقتل القس داود بطرس الذي وجد مقتولا و الخزنة مسروقة وما لبث أن خرج المتظاهرون النصارى بأعداد كبيرة وبشعارات يفهم منها إن المسلمين ولا غير المسلمين هم الذين قتلوه وبدون اى حُجة أو تحقيقات في حين أن الكنائس والأديرة كانت بلا حراسة من الشرطة أو امن الدولة طول مدة ثورة 25 يناير ولم يعتدي احد عليها من المسلمين ) وقد وصلت بعض سيارات الشرطة والجيش للمكان للتهدئة بين الطرفين وقد وصل كثير من المشايخ لمعرفة الأمر وتهدئة الوضع وقد اضطر الشيوخ لأستخدم ميكروفونات مسجد أبو بكر الصديق لكي يطلبوا من المسلمين الدخول إلى المسجد لتهدئتهم وإنهاء المشكلة حيث أصبح الشارع مختلف وبأكثر من رأى ووجود أراء غير مسئولة وليس كما قال البعض أنهم استخدموا الميكروفونات لدعوة المسلمين الى مكان المشادة للاعتداء على النصارى حيث إن المسلمين كانوا موجودين هناك بعدد غير قليل والمهم في الأمر انه لم يصل الأمر إلى مد الأيدي والاعتداء على اى من الطرفين بعد أن قام  الشيوخ بتهدئة المسلمين وكذلك بقيام النصارى بتهدئة بعضهم البعض وقد اعتذر احد القساوسة لهذا الشاب نيابة عن الذين طاردوه ولم يؤيد احد ما قاله الشاب من عبارات أدت لهذه المشادة لان النصارى كانوا في حالة عزاء ولكن بفرض أنه أخطأ بكلمة يكون الرد بكلمة وليس بالجري ورائه والرغبة في ضربه وهذا لا يختلف عليه اثنان  فالعين بالعين والسن بالسن ونسأل الله أن يحفظ بلدنا من الفتن وسائر بلادنا .




إيه اللى يخلينا نصدق كلامك


----------

